# Carpet - Seperating the cab from the lounge area



## cravenoxav (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi

In my 2008 665P Swift Kontiki the carpets are split into 2 parts.

Kitchen part is already taken up for the winter... its easier to clean the lino floor than carpets. 

However i still like to have the carpet down in the living area for warmth. The problem is that the lounge area continues into the cab area. Ideally, id like to be able to seperate the two areas. This is think will involve cutting the carpet behind the captain chairs and then 'binding' the edges. My question is can anyone recommend anyone who does that in the leeds area and a 'guesstimate' of the cost?

cheers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cravenoxav said:


> Hi
> However i still like to have the carpet down in the living area for warmth. The problem is that the lounge area continues into the cab area. Ideally, id like to be able to seperate the two areas.


We're contemplating doing the same thing. I understand that any carpet shop will bind edges to order.

My alternative plan is to take the current carpet out altogether and use it as a template for heavy duty rubber flooring in the cab and carpet in the sitting area. Like you we've already taken the carpet out of the kitchen area.

G


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Binding*

Can't help with anyone in the Leeds area - but a couple of years ago we were charged £1 a foot to whip the edges of our cab carpet. You could try independent carpet shops who should know of a "whipper" !!!!

Sundial


----------



## cravenoxav (Nov 12, 2008)

*thanks*

to you both for your suggestions.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*motorhome carpets*

When we got our Tribute, we removed the carpets, used them as a template and cut 2 new ones from a carpet we were changing in our living room! 
We had enquired about getting a piece of our new carpet stitched the way you can buy rugs in carpet shops, the price was horrendous so we didn't bother.

Could you not replace it with a remnant in the meantime. Other alternative would be to remove some of the tufts and fold the warp and wefts back and seal them with a sticky backed carpet tape or one of these carpet tapes you can stitch. Readicut the rug people used to sell that kind of thing.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Even easier than Jacobite's remedy.  

We found some good quality rubber backed carper runner on a huge roll in a hardware shop.

One of the widths was just about right for the truck, so we bought a length (about £40) and laid it instead of the original carpets.

We ran it into the cab area because that's where the messy dog has her food bowl, but it's easy to cut to whatever size you want.

It works a treat, and so far five or six visitors to the van have said they will do the same. 

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

For carpeting the cab I purchased a very nice fitted cab floormat from a Fiat main dealer's accessory shop.
Its thick, grey-ish and shrugs off water and dirt. The backing is waterproof and non-slip and fits well, also has two screw down points to stop it slipping.

Cost about £33 and even has "Ducato" nicely embroidered on it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> We found some good quality rubber backed carper runner on a huge roll in a hardware shop.


Interesting Dave...we tried to get some rubber backed carpet for our last van - about 3 years ago. We were told that it was no longer sold as it was a smoke hazard in case of a fire.

We were disappointed then as part of the reason we wanted rubber backed was for insulation. In the end we had to put down rubber insulation and carpet on top.

Does this mean that there is a new type of rubber backed carpet or had your shop got some of the old stuff in ?

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Does this mean that there is a new type of rubber backed carpet or had your shop got some of the old stuff in ?
> G


Don't know Grizz.

They had plenty of it and it seemed to be selling well. We hadn't measured up when we found it so had to go back the following day - by which time the rolls were noticeably smaller.

We got it >> here << last summer.

Could be worth giving them a call. :?

Great shop for all manner of things. Spent a very enjoyable, otherwise washed out, rainy afternoon browsing in there. 

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Carpet binding*

There is a firm called Genesis patterns on Dockfield Road, Shipley, not too far from Leeds, they make pattern books for carpet shops,they have machines to bind carpets, I'm sure for the price of a pint someone will help you out, someone there has a camper, as I pass there every now and then.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good afternoon to one and all! 

I wish to continue this thread along two lines:

Firstly, the carpet in our motorhome kitchen area is now in our garage at home, and has been replaced by 5 or 6 rubber-backed bathroom mats, about 3' x 2'. Advantages: they don't slip around and, when horribly filthy, they go into the washing machine!! :roll: Easy! :wink: These were bought from Dunelm Mill for about £7 each. They really are convenient and effective.

Secondly, our cab already has a separate carpet, tailored to fit. But it was never put onto poppers. When I got round to investigating, I found out why... the cab floor of the X2/50 is RUBBER, hollow, soft... :roll: :x 
I tried some poppers/press-studs and that has stopped the cab carpet from sliding around to a large extent but I'm not happy with that idea. I'm thinking of trying some butterfly-type cavity wall fixings, to spread the load at the back of the rubber. Does anyone have another answer?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> For carpeting the cab I purchased a very nice fitted cab floormat from a Fiat main dealer's accessory shop.
> Its thick, grey-ish and shrugs off water and dirt. The backing is waterproof and non-slip and fits well, also has two screw down points to stop it slipping.
> Cost about £33 and even has "Ducato" nicely embroidered on it.


This sounds an excellent buy. Does it cover all the cab area - including the bit between the seats ? Does it fit the X250 ?

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> This sounds an excellent buy. Does it cover all the cab area - including the bit between the seats ? Does it fit the X250 ?
> 
> G


Yes it does to all your questions. Its very well made and a really good fit.

I had to remove the plastic sides the cab seats to get the carpet to fit underneath the edges then replace them.

It hoovers off easily, especially mud after it has dried.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Yes it does to all your questions. Its very well made and a really good fit.
> .


This sounds just the job. I'll get onto our dealer. Thanks very much for putting us on to it.

We want to split the cab and living area carpet so that we can take the living area one out to give it a good shake now and then. I use a brush and dustpan on the road but this makes the rest of the van dusty and is best done outside.

G

Edit: Just been doing a little googling and come up with:

THIS

The owner of Marcle Leisure used to be a regular on here.

G


----------

